# Crash - Jinx's brother



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I adopted Jinx with his brother, Crash. Crash was a wonderful kitty. Jinx was the runt of the litter, and Crash was the big boy. At six months he was almost 10 pounds, but not fat, just a huge kitty. I called him my "big old tomcat". He was super snuggly and friendly with strangers - the polar opposite of Jinx; from the time I brought him home he loved to cuddle. He slept on my pillow, curled around my head. When he was 6 months, the cats clawed the screen open one night and got outside. Jinx was whining to be let in in the morning, Crash never came back. I checked at the shelter everyday for awhile. I still check the website daily; and go to see in person a cat that comes in and might be him; in fact, I was there today. I also check the DOA list, I don't think he's been on it. He was wearing a collar and ID, but no-one's ever called. It's been 2 years now, and I've moved (within the same county), so I guess I should give up on finding him; I still check though. I sincerely hope he found a loving home somewhere.

I'm posting this because visiting the shelter again today made me really sad, and I'm still thinking about him. I suppose he's permanently gone to me, but I still harbor some hope.

Anyway, I went and dug up some kitten pics. I'd like to share my sweet little (big) tomcat with you. 

Here he is with Jinx when they were about 8 weeks:


















I hope you're out there, somewhere with love. I miss you Crash, my big old tomcat.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

That's very sad, I never knew you had another cat.

It's possible that because he was so loving (and handsome) that someone adopted him as their own. I certainly hope so.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope so too, that someone took him and kept him....


----------

